# Anyone had any experience wtih Pregabalin?



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi there

I went go see my GP today about my anxiety and low mood which had led to be abusing my Buprenorphine and Zopiclone which is doing a good job of turning me into a complete space cake.

GP prescribed me 20 x 7.5 Zopiclone to taper down which was nice but he also gave me a drug called *Pregabalin* which he said is used for GAD (General Anxiety Disorder). He mentioned that is had been very effective at treating it from studies and is less addictive than Benzo's. Allegedly it shares similar effects to Lorazepam and Alprazolam which is surprising.

He prescribed me 75mg 2x daily and asked me to started taking immediately, even though I am on monstrous amount of Zopiclone (7 x 7.5mg p/day). SO I took one about an hour ago and I think it's kicked in, I feel fvcked, very, very tired.

Anyway, to get to the point, is this stuff any good?

Many thanks! Hope you all had a great Christmas guys and gals.


----------



## leon21 (Nov 8, 2009)

best med for me so far....I only take 75mg PRN...it usually kicks in after 1 hour. I have then an urge to talk to people and I do it really, it decreases my anxiety to a certain level...
Clonazepam for example makes me dull and depressive:blank


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi guys 

Personally I'd have a benzo on hand as PRN or at least 10 - 15 days to take the edge off and be on a mid to large daily dose of pregabalin long term. I can tell you from my past, that I find pregabalin is a freakin WONDER DRUG.

When I was on it I was MUCH more calm, more social, relaxed, easier to have conversation...

I would be on it now, if it didn't cost an arm and a leg. And it's not like benzos that much, much better for long-term use, and I would pick it over an SSRI *FOR SURE*.

The ONLY thing keeping me off it is the PRICE. When generic comes out or whenmy insurance will pay for it, I'll be aiming to get on it RIGHT AWAY.

If you respond to the way I responded to it, I think you will agree that it's a great drug for anxiety (and epilepsy and nerve pain ... among other thing). I really feel this drug is a major breakthough in the world of pharmaceuticals!!!

Thx


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

OK nice one guys!! I think we may be getting somewhere woot! Plus I start CBT in the next few weeks. :yes

I have to say when I took it I was more empathetic with people, I could feel emotion again, I was less serious about myself and my problems and generally more easy going, though it made me feel very dizzy, possibly a combination with the Zopiclone? but that never has that effect on me these days anyway, it just makes me really stoned and moody. Very encouraging to hear that thank you very much!

I wanted to ask a question though, maybe *crayzyMed* can answer as he is mostly likely the guy to know, is it safe to take 5-HTP along with this medication? (2 x 50mg 5-HTP per day) I forgot to ask my doctor that so though it best I bring it up here. If I don't get an answer I'll ring him up tomorrow. I really do get quite strong effects of this drug and they are not particularly negative, I can see how it would help me to calm down. Just wished I wasn't so dizzy.

As for the price, living in the UK has it's advantages, I get them for free on NHS, I'm really lucky I know.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes that combo is safe mate


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

OK thanks for that mate. I'll try and keep an update on this thread as time goes on to document any further progress and/or positive effects.

Cheers!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am on 300mg a day of Lyrica. So far no changes.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I take it for nerve pain. I am at 50mg 3x daily. 

At first it really seemed to mess me up. Now it just helps with the nerve pain. 

It makes me a bit more sociable I suppose but its nothing compared to xanax which I take for anxiety/panic attacks. It definitely was stronger in the beginning. I might just start taking it prn to get the magic back. 

This seems to be an issue with everyone it seems. I wonder if the therapeutic dose for anxiety would be higher, like 400-700mg.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Urgh I don't even want to take my dose of this right now as I don't like the feeling of being dizzy. I also took my second dose last night and it zapped me out cold, I slept like you would not believe. Far too many hours.

I think taking a dose of anything over 75mg without tolerance on a PRN basis would be horrible, at least for me, I think you'd just want to at least lie down lol. though it could just be the interaction with the Zopiclone or even 5-HTP why I'm having these effects. I'm not sure and will be able to tell better once I've tapered off the Zopies (again!).


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

ive been taking it about 3 months and have settled on a dose of 100mg x2.
It does make you zapped and gives you a kind of drunk feeling and for
me made me feel spaced and dream like. Best to work up slow on this medication as it can make you dizzy and disorientated at first. This does go away after the first week and your body adapts.
Its great for sleep aswell and defo improves gad no end!


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

This stuff is still doing my head in, it's making me sleep like crazy and I get so dizzy from it. I've read that the anti-anxiety benefits come after about a week of taking it so I guess I'm just gonna stick with it and see what happens. I'm guessing the dizziness stops after a while?

edit: Thanks Sparky, that'll teach me not to check for new posts. Sounds like it works for you so that's good news. Can I just ask you a question Sparky please, when do you take your 2x100mg? Do you have one dose in the morning and one at night?


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Um, guys I just come across this:

_ Pregabalin decreases the release of neurotransmitters such as glutamate, noradrenaline, and substance P (Australian Medicines Handbook). Pregabalin increases neuronal GABA levels by producing a dose-dependent increase in glutamic acid decarboxylase activity.[1] Glutamic acid decarboxylase (GAD) is the enzyme that converts the excitatory neurotransmitter glutamate into the inhibitory GABA in a single step. *For this reason, pregabalin greatly potentiates benzodiazepines, barbiturates & other depressants.*_

Was my Doc wrong telling me to take it directly with Zopiclone then? I know Zopiclone isn't a Benzo but it has very similar effects.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Tolerance to Lyrica can build quickly. My pdoc started me on 50mg samples, 3 times a day months ago. Now i wouldn't even notice that amount. Seems upper dosage is around 600mgs and after that it becomes agitating and cause peripheral hallucinations. I can easily take 600 at one time just to feel a nice calm,relaxation. And this is after being off of it for months. i don't use it anymore unless a friend or I happen by some. It works well when until the tolerance builds up. it seems to happen quickly for most.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Alright for 1 day, then makes me really depressed and foggy in the mind.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

ZeroG64 said:


> This stuff is still doing my head in, it's making me sleep like crazy and I get so dizzy from it. I've read that the anti-anxiety benefits come after about a week of taking it so I guess I'm just gonna stick with it and see what happens. I'm guessing the dizziness stops after a while?
> 
> edit: Thanks Sparky, that'll teach me not to check for new posts. Sounds like it works for you so that's good news. Can I just ask you a question Sparky please, when do you take your 2x100mg? Do you have one dose in the morning and one at night?


yeah the anxiety effects come later because the side effects can be strong at first so the dizzyness and headfog can be prevalent. The dizzyness goes away and the oversleeping but you need to give it one to two weeks imex. I take one dose when i get up and the other last thing at night and the second is great for insomnia.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Some speculate that high dose lyrica releases serotonin in the blood stream and this is responsible for the more emotion and empathy felt.


Lyrica WILL make you stupid if you take it long enough or at high enough doses.
Pregabalin prevents glutamate release, which is essential for LEARNING and Memory. 

Use it PRN for social events and leave it at that.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

bben said:


> Some speculate that high dose lyrica releases serotonin in the blood stream and this is responsible for the more emotion and empathy felt.
> 
> Lyrica WILL make you stupid if you take it long enough or at high enough doses.
> Pregabalin prevents glutamate release, which is essential for LEARNING and Memory.
> ...


Thats interesting i have definetely noticed a cognitive dulling and memory impairment but the anxiety reduction outweighs this for me at the moment.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

metamorphosis said:


> Tolerance to Lyrica can build quickly. My pdoc started me on 50mg samples, 3 times a day months ago. Now i wouldn't even notice that amount. Seems upper dosage is around 600mgs and after that it becomes agitating and cause peripheral hallucinations. I can easily take 600 at one time just to feel a nice calm,relaxation. And this is after being off of it for months. i don't use it anymore unless a friend or I happen by some. It works well when until the tolerance builds up. it seems to happen quickly for most.


Yeah, tolerance appears to develop fast, which is a shame as it does appear to work well.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Quick update on how this is going.

Been taking it now for and a week or so, and the dizzyness has subsided by and large and I'm certainly building a tolerance, it's building up in my system and am noticing a change in my mood. This morning I woke up and my head felt as though it had been hit with a sledgehammer, not painful but numb, all around my head it was numb and tingly.

I spoke to the Doc over the phone and he said it was normal as it is also used for therapeutic purposes and for killing pain. I was in a very good mood considering, I could still feel my anxiety, and "the fear" but at the same time I felt I could cope with it and the things I had to get done during the day. 

So far I'm impressed but we'll see how it goes, I've got a good feeling about this med though.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

keep us updated zero as it will be interesting to see how someone 
else fairs on this med


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

OK so I think I've settled into this med a little more now. No more waking up and feeling like I've been hit round the head by a sledgehammer lol. It's pretty hard to judge the good it's doing as I'm still tapering off Zopiclone, albeit a low dose now, one thing I have noticed is that the above article doesn't lie. Pregabalin does potentate Zopiclone, but not in a nice way which is just as well I guess, else I'll be tempted to abuse it. 

If I take 75/150mg before even 7.5mg of Zopiclone then things get quite messy. This is what was happening to me at the start of this thread so I try to take them apart now and separate the doses.

At the moment I do feel this drug will benefit me, it's a good sleep aid and I've noticed an overall decrease in my day-to-day anxiety and that's a good thing indeed.  But it should be noted that I go through patches of anxiety, it's not a consistent thing for me, so only time will tell if it's this medication is doing it's job.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Pregabalin dysphoria was actually on par with moderate opioid withdrawal dysphoria for me. I'd watch out for effects on mood.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

euphoria said:


> Pregabalin dysphoria was actually on par with moderate opioid withdrawal dysphoria for me. I'd watch out for effects on mood.


I actually notice dysphoria with this drug and i know where your coming from. I dont know if it mentions this side effect in leaflet as i havent read it for a long time. I actually started moclobemide with it to counter the low mood i still had. it took away the foggy head feeling pregabalin can cause along with giving me more clarity and raising my mood somewhat.


----------



## kokasit (Jan 6, 2011)

I've read many positive reviews about this drug and I've been curious to try it. Is it effective for depression too?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I was prescribed pregabalin for fibromyalgia. 100 mg a day because I was also on Duloxetine (which also eases fibromyalgia), which I think is banned in some countries. It was effective at easing the physical pain, but didn't do much for the depression.

Took it for around 3 months. Didn't notice any side effects.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

worst medication ever, it made me stupid (through less glutamate release) and totally dysphoric. The withdrawl was as bad as a mild opiate habit IMO.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

I certainly haven't noticed any dysphoria so far, though it's worth me pointing out now I remember that my short term memory has been pretty bad recently, the other day I forgot my home telephone number when someone asked for it and I was like "7....7....um...7,6, oh I'll give you my mobile number instead!" which I had to read off the phone as I couldn't remember that either. That's pretty unusual for me, and my home phone number is only six numbers long and I usually remember it like my DOB. 

I also had a problem speaking to someone the other day, I was in a pretty in-depth conversation and instantaneously forgot what I was talking about. This person just looked at me really confused like I was some kind of nutjob, and I had to ask what I was just talking about. It wasn't the zopiclone either as I hadn't taken any on either of these occasions.

I mentioned this to my GP and he didn't seem concerned that I've just developed alzheimers, of course not. :um


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

*Pregabalin - lyrica*

@$!#@

I posted a long reply and it just vanished without a trace.

Anyhow...

I just started back on pregabalin and I take it with other drugs such as clonazepam.

I find it helps me with the majority of problems I have (such as sleep disorders, anxiety issues and pain).

It is an excellent long term drug for anxiety IMO, I pay 118$ a month for 150mg daily and it is worth every penny. My sleep has started to improved greatly. I just went back on it, I expect anxiety improvement over the next week.

I have it with many other drugs I am on and notice hardly ANY side effects. This is one of the best meds I've ever been on. Too bad not everybody feels the same as I do with it!

thx


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Yeah, tolerance appears to develop fast, which is a shame as it does appear to work well.


Is this drug similar to a benzodiazepine?


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

49erJT said:


> Is this drug similar to a benzodiazepine? I've read that people develop tolerance to benzo's also. Are the effects similar?


Hell yeah. It's better IMO because you get less tolerance to this than benzos. But benzos are better for PRN's when you are up against panic attacks and such. Don't knock it till you tried it


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

It's more long term effects are like that of a benzo in it's thereputic benefits for anxiety, but it doesn't really carry the same feeling.

No-one told me you can get high off this stuff?? My dosage has been raised and I'm getting some intresting effects of doses around the 300mg range, heightened music appreciation, a nice warm fuzzy buzz in my body (not dissimilar to acid/Psciloybin after glow) and it also really helps focus on things I'm doing. It really makes me wanna watch a good film or play some videogames etc and I get right into them when I do it. Interesting. Higher doses ata round 525/600mg gives a quite powerful high, a bit trippy with some nice euphoria, but I won't abuse it and take it only as directed. :b

It has also been AMAZING for Zopiclone w/d, I was expecting to get an arse whipping this past Monday when I tapered very fast (over a weekend) off my Zopi's to zero, but with the help of Lyrica I didn't get a single w/d symptom. I should of been in hell but instead I felt good! :yes

I wonder it would be any good for opiate w/d too? Oh yeah and my anxiety? well it's nowhere to be found.

The only downside to this drug is that it has affected my cognitive functions such as memory, the ability to remember things has taken a nosedive, and my speech isn't so fluid I noticed, I stutter a bit and pause to think midway through speaking. IT's not a great side effect but I do think this drug is marvellous stuff so far!


----------



## leon21 (Nov 8, 2009)

MBL said:


> It is an excellent long term drug for anxiety IMO, I pay 118$ a month for 150mg daily and it is worth every penny. My sleep has started to improved greatly. I just went back on it, I expect anxiety improvement over the next week.


I thought you guys in Canada get all the meds for free...is it normal there to pay so much?


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

leon21 said:


> I thought you guys in Canada get all the meds for free...is it normal there to pay so much?


I can get drugs free if they are approved by the government to be covered or if its available in a generic form. Being a newer drug, I have to pay for it. Sooner or later it'll be available for free.

And I gotta pay for Aderall also. Between the two of em, it's gonna run me like 300$ a month. Madness. Worth it though  haha


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is my new drug of choice, I don't even want any Zopiclone any more and I was pretty hooked on that stuff. I have 100 x 7.5mg Zops sitting here and I'd rather use Pregabalin instead. That in itself is a miracle trust me!

It's some really good stuff once you get settled into it. I've tried a lot of drugs over my life for my SA, prescribed or other wise and I will say Pregabalin is one of the best I've tried (besides opiates) for direct day-to-day treatment of anxiety. It has so many uses. It's really got a hold of my anxiety without any of the unwanted side effects (eg. inhibitions being lowered too far, or generally just being a dribbling wreck/zombified) like Benzo's.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

MBL said:


> I can get drugs free if they are approved by the government to be covered or if its available in a generic form. Being a newer drug, I have to pay for it. Sooner or later it'll be available for free.
> 
> And I gotta pay for Aderall also. Between the two of em, it's gonna run me like 300$ a month. Madness. Worth it though  haha


You could ask for gabapentin instead of pregabalin. Pretty much the same effects, as they have the same mechanism. It's available in generic I think, so would be much cheaper. Don't be ripped off by Big Pharma.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

MBL said:


> I can get drugs free if they are approved by the government to be covered or if its available in a generic form. Being a newer drug, I have to pay for it. Sooner or later it'll be available for free.
> 
> And I gotta pay for Aderall also. Between the two of em, it's gonna run me like 300$ a month. Madness. Worth it though  haha


I recently got prescribed lyrica in canada and it is fully covered..

Do you think 300mg per day is too high a dose for anxiety ??

Also I am understanding from the posts here that lyrica needs to be taken consistently every day for it to be effective ??

Do you recommend it over an SSRI like zoloft ??

Thanks


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

ive taken a gram of this **** before and didnt feel anything. ive taken 4 grams of gabapentin, again felt nothing. maybe a little high but nothing that stands out with either. as far as it being as good as benzos? not even close in my experience. some apparently get something out of it, i dont.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

hanzsolo said:


> I recently got prescribed lyrica in canada and it is fully covered..
> 
> Do you think 300mg per day is too high a dose for anxiety ??


600mg is frequently recommenced for anxiety from the anecdotal reports i've read. I don't really feel anything from under 450mg.

Here's a scale I once saw posted but YMMV:

Threshold 75-150 mg
Light 150-450 mg
Common 450-750 mg
Strong 750-1400 mg
Heavy 1400+ mg



> Also I am understanding from the posts here that lyrica needs to be taken consistently every day for it to be effective ??


Not from what I know of it. As far as I know you will build a tolerance if you take it every day.


----------



## DaniShimmi (Oct 19, 2010)

Im taking Gabadine (lycria) and 150mg 3 times a day with moclobemide. Ive been taking it for about 2 months have noticed a small difference, nothing major though. I have tried upping the dose and taking 300mg, it just makes me a bit tired and feel a bit stoned and if you take it with drink you get a pissed a bit quicker. Ive noticed that when I do have a really bad fight or flight response my body calms down a bit quicker afterwards but it hasnt stopped them or overwhelming anxiety from occuring.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

ugh1979 said:


> 600mg is frequently recommenced for anxiety from the anecdotal reports i've read. I don't really feel anything from under 450mg.
> 
> Here's a scale I once saw posted but YMMV:
> 
> ...


I have taken it for months and for me 200 - 300 mg gives me a noticeable reduction in gad symptoms. lighter doses will do this at the beginning but you do gain a tolerance. Its recommended to take this everyday as i beleive it builds up your gaba levels that way and the sideeffects subside as your body adjusts. I dont think this would be good to take prn like benzo's as the sideeffects would outweigh the benefits imo. Its defo not the same as taking a benzo from what ive experienced.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been taking it once or twice a week and while I do feel some positive effect with regards to reducing SA, it makes me feel a bit too light headed and I feel a little drunk, which for me isn't a particularly pleasant feeling. I prefer to stay level headed and focused.

When I run out of Pregabalin in a couple of weeks i'm not sure i'll bother getting more. Combining it with Modafinil might be better for me.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

ugh1979 said:


> I've been taking it once or twice a week and while I do feel some positive effect with regards to reducing SA, it makes me feel a bit too light headed and I feel a little drunk, which for me isn't a particularly pleasant feeling. I prefer to stay level headed and focused.
> 
> When I run out of Pregabalin in a couple of weeks i'm not sure i'll bother getting more. Combining it with Modafinil might be better for me.


If you are taking it once or twice a week thats why you get the drunk feeling and lightheadedness , i had the same and its not pleasant like you said. If you take it daily after a bit these sideeffects go, has your doc prescribed it like that as i have never heard of it being taken this way?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

Lyrica (Pregabalin)
Repeating myself here but I couldn't find the thread to my old post...I go to see my p-doc in 2 days...After over 20 years of anxiety/depression and many meds and therapy...I'm considering asking to try Lyrica - any success with this? Maybe as a prn?


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Pregbalin is a dumb drug, it will make you very stupid over time.

Also bupe can cause tons of mental issues, you might try adjusting it higher or lower.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

ZeroG64 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I went go see my GP today about my anxiety and low mood which had led to be abusing my Buprenorphine and Zopiclone which is doing a good job of turning me into a complete space cake.
> 
> ...


I have tried Pregablin in the past and initially it worked well and helped me a lot in social situations be more talkative and calmer. But eventually the effects seem to wear off for me.

It is quite a physically active drug, even at relatively low doses you know you're on something and feel a bit intoxicated. I do anyway, but then I'm quite sensitive to drugs. I found it a bit stimulating and made it difficult for me to focus on work too.

I definitely think its worth a try though for SA because its an effective GABA drug alternative to benzos. I've heard though, like most GABA-acting drugs, you can develop tolerance quite quickly if you use it daily.

A factor which put me off Pregablin too is that it's been linked to cancer tumors in clinical trials on animals at higher doses. Only one trial I think, and they think there's no risk to humans, but still, it made me a bit concerned about using it as a long-term treatment.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

wow....why hasn't my psychiatrists told me about this drug. are there any interactions with alcohol? can any doctor prescribe me this or do i have to see a psychiatrist specifically because it isn't used for anxiety (in australia)


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

super said:


> wow....why hasn't my psychiatrists told me about this drug. are there any interactions with alcohol? can any doctor prescribe me this or do i have to see a psychiatrist specifically because it isn't used for anxiety (in australia)


Yes like most GABA acting drugs, its not advisable to mix with Pregablin and alcohol as they tend to potentiate each other since they both work on same area of the brain with a similar action. However I drank small amounts on Pregablin (1-2 beers) and was fine..I find the effects of all these GABA substances quite similar to alcohol actually..especially Phenibut, it even produces identical hangover like symptoms for me to alcohol.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

DK3 said:


> Yes like most GABA acting drugs, its not advisable to mix with Pregablin and alcohol as they tend to potentiate each other since they both work on same area of the brain with a similar action. However I drank small amounts on Pregablin (1-2 beers) and was fine..I find the effects of all these GABA substances quite similar to alcohol actually..especially Phenibut, it even produces identical hangover like symptoms for me to alcohol.


 hmmm, thanks again you've been great help  im scared of having a repeat after i had alcohol on anti depressants, it didnt end well. any tips on asking my regular doc to prescribe me this? she will probably say ''not authoritsed to do it'' which is fair enough, i won't be seeing my psychiatrist for 5 weeks though :/ im really interested in trying this.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

super said:


> hmmm, thanks again you've been great help  im scared of having a repeat after i had alcohol on anti depressants, it didnt end well. any tips on asking my regular doc to prescribe me this? she will probably say ''not authoritsed to do it'' which is fair enough, i won't be seeing my psychiatrist for 5 weeks though :/ im really interested in trying this.


I got without a prescription as its available from online pharmacies, not sure how you would go approaching it with a doctor..maybe say you've researched it and heard good things on his forum about it for anxiety. It has actually been licensed and approved for treating anxiety disorders in the EU too, could mention that.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

DK3 said:


> I got without a prescription as its available from online pharmacies, not sure how you would go approaching it with a doctor..maybe say you've researched it and heard good things on his forum about it for anxiety. It has actually been licensed and approved for treating anxiety disorders in the EU too, could mention that.


could you message me ? (pharmacy) 
yeah my psychiatrist would be okay with prescribing me it but i wont be seeing her for ages, my doc i dont think she can prescribe that even though she trusts me, regular docs need authority for meds used for other reasons...well at least over here its like that

was there any problems getting it? i dont think its considered a serious drug so i shoudl be okay, im gonna check incase though.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes - this sounds like a hopeful drug for me...went to see my p-doc but am now on an anti-psychotic...until my next appointment I live in hope...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish I could get my disability to cover larger dosage pills than 50's =/ I have to take 8 x 50mg to reach my daily script, so I never get around to doing so...


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Dr House said:


> I wish I could get my disability to cover larger dosage pills than 50's =/ I have to take 8 x 50mg to reach my daily script, so I never get around to doing so...


Haha wow. Well for my fibro I can't say it really helped much, the painkilling effects from 600 mg a day disappeared very quickly and it's only marginally better than gabapentin anyways IME. It's much better for me when using only once or twice a week in large doses for pain with a small maintenance dose every night for sleep enhancement. It also affected cognition too much at the dose I was taking every single day.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm STILL taking this nasty medication but thankfully I'm only on 100mg per day. Finally got off the Zopiclone and been clean for months, (only had one relapse and had a terrible withdrawal that made me realise it will kill me if I carry on).

Now also taking Venlafaxine anti-depressant and for me it's been really quite good in helping improve my overall mood but I still suffer from anxiety (and always will, I know that).


----------

